# ibiza 01' adcom- scanspeak-vifa-Diamond-JBL-Alpine



## nitroboomracer (Oct 5, 2008)

hello
i'm french, and my english is not perfect, but i will try to show you my install

i have the material:

headunit: alpine 9815 wtih cha s624, after, a 7944 with pxa H701 or DCX 730 ( if i find the DCX)
Amps: adcom GFA 4404 (4x40 w) and diamond audio D7152 (1x600w)
speakers: vifa XT25, scanspeak revelator 15W8, JBL1200GTI

the cars is a SEAT ibiza of 2001


----------



## nitroboomracer (Oct 5, 2008)

my alpine 9815 










my adcom, and the optima red 



















the GFI, for the gain of the amps, and to convert rca in XLR connector










the CHA s624










the voltmeter, is not a BRAX 










for increase the doors










the interior last evening










my D7 with my rca


----------



## lyttleviet (Sep 11, 2008)

lookin good... Are you sure thats a 9815?


----------



## nitroboomracer (Oct 5, 2008)

yes, it's look likes the 9812 but he dont have the same fonctionnality( equalizer, 3 way filtering ...)

i tryed to have a 9813 ( he have a black facade) before the 9815, but i don't find, it's a rare product now

this morning, i put the adcom in my ibiza  just for test




















it's only solution


----------



## manina (Mar 29, 2008)

nitroboomracer said:


> my D7 with my rca


Is the D7 missing the cover? 

Have you already tested it? How it sound?


----------



## nitroboomracer (Oct 5, 2008)

i have the amp without the cover, and he is fonctionnaly, he have work in my precedente install

i think that the D7 is so hot in operation and the cover keep the heat

but it's my opinion


----------



## manina (Mar 29, 2008)

nitroboomracer said:


> i have the amp without the cover, and he is fonctionnaly, he have work in my precedente install
> 
> i think that the D7 is so hot in operation and the cover keep the heat
> 
> but it's my opinion


Did you tried it on the mid-bass or do you think it's better on the sub?

I'd like to see the XT installed - those are great TW


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Sweet Adcom amp. Keep up the pics


----------



## nitroboomracer (Oct 5, 2008)

the D7152 is for the sub

the adcom is for the mid ant tweeter



i install the XT25 finally


----------



## nitroboomracer (Oct 5, 2008)

chefhow said:


> Sweet Adcom amp. Keep up the pics


i can do more pics if you want


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

that is one rare amplifier.


im glad you are using it for a stereo rather than keeping it as an artifact too scared to use it.


----------



## nitroboomracer (Oct 5, 2008)

req said:


> that is one rare amplifier.
> 
> 
> im glad you are using it for a stereo rather than keeping it as an artifact too scared to use it.


i receive the ADCOM yesterday

i have the choice between a xtant x604 or the ADCOM 4404

but he's too big, just the problem :/


----------



## nitroboomracer (Oct 5, 2008)

the fan's place






























the subwoofer box











and the interior of the car


----------



## nitroboomracer (Oct 5, 2008)

the subwoofer box, not finish





























my amps 



















and the doors. only the right are OK





























my tweeter, Vifa XT25





















news coming soon


----------



## bafukie (Nov 23, 2007)

those xt25 are sweet sounding tweeters... but it works best on axis


----------



## nitroboomracer (Oct 5, 2008)

bafukie said:


> those xt25 are sweet sounding tweeters... but it works best on axis


hello

i think that the XT 25 is a great tweeter, but, i don't like to work in axis at left

but it' s not finish

some pics about the new battery 



























































some pics



















all is ok


----------



## manina (Mar 29, 2008)

The XT will need some work to find the best orientation.

They usually work at their best right on your face as off-axis are not performing at all but each car has its own hystory.

Keep us posted


----------



## nitroboomracer (Oct 5, 2008)

manina said:


> The XT will need some work to find the best orientation.
> 
> They usually work at their best right on your face as off-axis are not performing at all but each car has its own hystory.
> 
> Keep us posted


hi

i think that i lead in axis at right, and at left, toward to the passenger seat

my install will be turn on tomorrow i think, just the left door to finish and all is ok


----------



## nitroboomracer (Oct 5, 2008)

my new subwoofer, a scanspeak revelator 23w , with passiv subwoofer


----------



## bigabe (May 1, 2007)

Damn.... nice subwoofer....

How big of a box are you putting those in???


----------



## nitroboomracer (Oct 5, 2008)

bigabe said:


> Damn.... nice subwoofer....
> 
> How big of a box are you putting those in???



in 1.06 cubic foot, with passive


----------



## kappa546 (Apr 11, 2005)

req said:


> that is one rare amplifier.
> 
> 
> im glad you are using it for a stereo rather than keeping it as an artifact too scared to use it.


two were sold on ebay this week, one for $200 and the other 270... i was watching both and expected them to go for more. I snoozed on bidding


----------



## nitroboomracer (Oct 5, 2008)

hello all

my D7152 is out

i buy a memphis mc300 amplifier (1x500 w rms)for replace this












i can test my scanspeak 23w , and i love this subwoofer. i don't put the passive radiator, i think that i try later


----------



## nitroboomracer (Oct 5, 2008)

it's not definitif


----------



## wheelieking71 (Dec 20, 2006)

!!! ADCOM !!! I so regret selling off my adcom collection a few years back. its really nice to see people still using them in real world SQ installs. keep up the good work, i like your system alot.


----------



## nitroboomracer (Oct 5, 2008)

so, some news
the memphis is not ok, i have a problem with when i put in my car

so i don't have subwoofer 

but, the memphis come back saturday or monday


----------



## nitroboomracer (Oct 5, 2008)

i can test an audison LRx 4.300

it's a good amp, but i prefered my adcom 

i like the memphis Amp


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

Wow those are some large amps

I thought I saw an older Ascendant Audio Atlas subwoofer on the first page installed in the subwoofer enclosure, looked like a carbon fiber dust cap at least....


----------



## lowpoke (Jun 1, 2008)

Man, I thought I had issues fitting stuff into my car! (Mind you I'm not trying to fit a giant Adcom into mine)


----------



## nitroboomracer (Oct 5, 2008)

hello all

so, the first is a Davis acoustics 30 XXL
it's an excellent subwoofer, but, not for me

ma actual subwoofer is the scanspeak 23w4,a very excellent subwoofer, he made infra and impact very good

the memphis mc300 is for the subwoofer

so, my adcom is in hollydays :rolleyes2:, and i just want to test some amplifier ( LRx 4.300, JBL GTQ 240 ...)


in january, i will receive an alpine H400, to use with my 7944r, and i will change the rack, i have put in :

adcom gfa4404 with the gfi
alpine h400
memphis mc300
and an audiocontrol equalizer later 



so i will take photos :karate:


----------



## nitroboomracer (Oct 5, 2008)

some pics of the adcom amp :jester:


----------



## nitroboomracer (Oct 5, 2008)

and the JBL GTQ 240 :jester:


----------



## nitroboomracer (Oct 5, 2008)

my new rack


----------



## nitroboomracer (Oct 5, 2008)

hello all

some news of my car ...

the rack is finished 










but, the adcom is replace by a new old amp .. a macrom sp 4.050x, a nice amp










i buy a D7056, but i don' have a car for this amp :/ 











i put speaker vibrator under my seat. it's great
they work at the same subwoofer's frequency










and my tweeter


----------

